# 5 days late, negative prenancy test



## DG2007 (May 18, 2012)

I went off birth control last August. My husband and I have been ttc so I have been using the clearblue ovulation tests everyday. This last month I never got a positive result but my period is 5 day late. Since I went off birth control in August I have been a steady 33-35 day cycle until now. I took a test on day 4 and it showed negative. Today on day 5 my breasts have started to hurt and slight cramping but no AF. My girlfriends tell me it's just stress but i'm not stressed and I haven't done anything differant. With not getting a positive ovulation test this last month I am wondering if I'm just late becaues of that or is there a possiblity I could be pregnant? Please if any of you have been in a similar situation or have any advise I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you continue to take the OPK? Maybe you just ovulated much later than usual. Your Luteal Phase will be pretty consistent, so if it is normally 14 days, AF would arrive 14 days after your late ovulation..... so, if you did ovulate, say 7 days later than normal, AF should really arrive in 2 more days (since you are 5 days later than normal now). Does that make sense? Also, if you ovulated 7 days later than normal, you wouldn't get a positive HPT until later as well. Hope it is that the BFP is waiting for you in a few days.

I say wait for a few days and test again.... Have you thought of temping? It really is a great way to confirm when O happens.

Also, if you have been taking OPK this whole time and still have not got a positive, O may not have happened and you may have a shot still this month. DTD every time you see EWCM!

Last month I O'd on CD9 and this month CD22.... So, not impossible for you to have O'd really much later than normal.

Good luck.


----------



## DG2007 (May 18, 2012)

I kept testing my for my O up until about 3 days before AF was due, but then it never did. I wish I would have kept testing though. Thank you so much for shedding light on this, I wonder if I did just O later then I was thinking I would. I didn't realize it could be that differant every month, that is so good to know!

I have not been temping but if AF comes this cycle I deff will start so i'm ready for my next big chance!

I'm crossing my fingers for BFP in a few days!!! 

Thanks again your information was great.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Temping will tell you that you O'd after it happens, so it's good for confirmation not prediction. It's important to know that you do O. OPK's and checking your cervical mucus will give you advance warning so you know when to DTD. Good luck to you!


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

You may still be waiting to O at this point.... If you see any EWCM, DTD and you may still have a chance for this month. You can begin temping at any point in your cycle, but if you have already O'd, your temp will remain high until AF starts. You can keep taking OPK if you want too (if you don't mind spending the money), there is a chance that you still have not O'd, since you took them until about 8 days ago.

Good luck!


----------



## DG2007 (May 18, 2012)

Sat morning I took a test, right away it showed a negative so I tossed it in the trash and went back to bed, when I got up two hours later I saw it and it had a faint second line. Compared to my other test I took a few days earlier it was still showing one line, so i hopped in my car and went to the Dr to get a blood test. He said my hCG level was 25. This morning (9 days past my AF date) when i tested I got a negative test result. Not sure what is going on because I'm cramping randomly with no blood and my breasts still hurt. I set an appointment with my Dr for Thursday for another blood test. I have Celiacs Disease and this is my first year ttc so I'm all sorts of unsure.


----------

